# Ideas/Help needed



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Here is a pic of my baseboard, the space is 20ft wide by 19ft deep. I hope to put a swing gate to access from the front.










This is what I had come up with









My original thread is here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=56314

I'm stuck and could do with some guidance/ideas/help.
Damien


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

You haven't stated what you're stuck on. Is it a track plan that you're still trying to decide on? I think we need more context before we can offer suggestions/help.

Mark


----------



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> You haven't stated what you're stuck on. Is it a track plan that you're still trying to decide on? I think we need more context before we can offer suggestions/help.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Yes it's the track plan.

I'm using hornby track with peco points to get the 50mm spacing.

I'd like to keep it as prototypical as possible but it is not based on any real place.

I know I might be trying to fit in too much but here is a list of the items I'd like to have:

Intermodal shipyard
Mountain
Large station
Large station
Couple of smaller stations
Some industries
Yard

I keep wanting to clear it and start over, so was hoping ye could help me with it.

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly, my very strongly held opinion on this process is that you should design the tracks first, then worry about the benchwork / tabletop (baseboard). Doing so means that you ask yourself "how do I lay out my intermodal shipyard" not "what can I fit on this small bump out".

You have a nice space, and it should be pretty easy to get most of your druthers in there, with some planning. Start with a pair of places: two stations, for example, and lay them out relative to one another, THEN connect them with track (which is what real railroads do). Then add the next element.

One thing you must do before taking another step is to plan out access. I'm having trouble with the scale (where you indicate 7 feet, I count 17 -1/3 boxes so I'm not sure what the grid scale is -- something like 5" square?), but it's clear that there are some areas on that layout that are beyond the reach of a normal human (30" would be about the maximum). Figure out how you're going to get there before you fill the whole area with track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, CTvalley is so right. You have an ideal space for
a very interesting layout. But you should design your
basic layout before constructing benchwork.

A layout for your space is going to be completely
custom. Here on the Layout Design Forum are
two very helpful forums featuring track plans of
members and others. While none of these will
be what you are seeking, each of them have
design elements that you can use.

I generally suggest a single track main line with
several passing sidings that basically follows the
edge of your benchwork. You might try that as
a first step. Then see where you can locate the
various industries you mention. Add a couple
of yards and loco service facilities. That's when
you start seeing how you can change this to
accomplish that and so on. Soon you will have
the general shape and dimensions you'll need to
construct your benchwork.

Don


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I really like what you've come up with so far. I notice in your wish list you mention "some industries" - *I feel like this could be the biggest stumbling block to your plan*, because it is too vague / not specific enough.

I feel very strongly about determining some sort of a specific industry theme to a layout, because doing so up front will pave the way to answer a BUNCH of otherwise question marks you're bound to run into along the way.

For example, perhaps you want to have a section for forestry. Well, logs would be the resource supply, but the demand can vary and can be a daisy-chain that feeds off each other. For example:
Logs --> Sawmill=Lumber + pulpwood
Lumber --> Furniture factory
Pulpwood --> Paper Mill
Paper --> Printing company

And Paper Mills accept a variety of chemicals in the paper-making process, which can set the stage for other supply industries as well. Basically each industry building can exponentially increase the possibilities, and thus the type of rolling stock you can use in your layout theme as well.

By thinking out this process, you will establish exactly what industries you'll want on your layout, and thus will be able to plan for where you want them, what the surrounding terrain environment should look like, and how the track planning needs to be for adequate operations.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Outkast definitely has a point. It is much easier to plan a layout according to specific design elements and industries than it is to say "well, I want a layout and it's not really any specific place."

It often helps to pick somewhere (SE England; New England, Pacific NW, North German Plain, the Alps), and then pick some specific industries that fit. Industry pairs help, but by having staging, you can model an infinite number of "off layout" places which generate and / or receive every possible cargo, thus adding to the realism.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

Like CTV posted, there are access problems all over this benchwork plan. All of the corners and the bases of all of the peninsulas are inaccessible to the average human without lift-out hatches. He is correct with the 30" estimate of easy reach. I have a corner at 34" but there is no track there, only scenery that I put in before I did anything in front of it. If you're a single operator, then the aisles look like they might work...they appear to be about 30". If you are going to operate with others, it could be a bit awkward rubbing body parts. You have plenty of room for a really nice layout, but take access into consideration first or you will quickly become frustrated. As Murphy rules, problems will only occur at those places that are the hardest to reach.

Willie


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafewillie said:


> Like CTV posted, there are access problems all over this benchwork plan. All of the corners and the bases of all of the peninsulas are inaccessible to the average human without lift-out hatches. He is correct with the 30" estimate of easy reach. I have a corner at 34" but there is no track there, only scenery that I put in before I did anything in front of it. If you're a single operator, then the aisles look like they might work...they appear to be about 30". If you are going to operate with others, it could be a bit awkward rubbing body parts. You have plenty of room for a really nice layout, but take access into consideration first or you will quickly become frustrated. As Murphy rules, problems will only occur at those places that are the hardest to reach.
> 
> Willie


I'm a former submarine officer. 30" sounds like tons of passing room to me!

Seriously, it's tight, but it can be done.


----------

